# learn spanish



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Does anyone know of a free site where you can start a beginners course for spanish, I have just spent hours looking, alot of them say they are free you get the first lesson then they want money grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I cant start classes here until sept so wanted to do some online but finding it so difficult to find one. would appreciate any help with this please. carolle.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

carolleb said:


> Does anyone know of a free site where you can start a beginners course for spanish, I have just spent hours looking, alot of them say they are free you get the first lesson then they want money grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I cant start classes here until sept so wanted to do some online but finding it so difficult to find one. would appreciate any help with this please. carolle.


BBC - Languages - Spanish - Mi Vida Loca

For more, scroll down to the end of the page and look at the threads on the Spain pages


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*spanish*

I looked at that one, couldnt fathom out how to get started on it.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Duo Lingo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My co mod on here Xabiachica does Spanish lessons, I'm dfairly sure she does them on line as well as face to face??????

Failing that, many ayuntamientos?town halls offer language teaching??

Jo xxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

is that a free one because a lot of them say they are free then they want money and I just cant afford to do that, but its a long wait till sept to start on a course here will take a look at it and thank you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

carolleb said:


> I looked at that one, couldnt fathom out how to get started on it.


Click on episode 1


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

Can't recommend this one enough:

Coffee Break Spanish | Radio Lingua Network

Sorry, can't post links.

Also look for Ben and Marina (from Madrid), I think they do a Notes in Spanish course.

All the courses I know of require payment for the advanced materials, but you will go a long way before you need to do that.

Finally, search of News in Slow Spanish.

All the above I think are on iTunes too.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

it wouldnt work, I tried, i tried this duo lingo and that is working so will try it out but thanks for your help.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

carolleb said:


> it wouldnt work, I tried, i tried this duo lingo and that is working so will try it out but thanks for your help.


Husband using this completely free there is another one where there are verb and spelling tests will sort out the link


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You know the best way to learn conversational Spanish is to chat to spanish people. Maybe go to a bar with a friend and see if you can chat to any locals - or try to??????

Jo xxx


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

Here's another I use - very good indeed.

SpanishDict | English to Spanish Translation, Dictionary and Translator | Diccionario y traductor inglés español


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

jojo said:


> You know the best way to learn conversational Spanish is to chat to spanish people. Maybe go to a bar with a friend and see if you can chat to any locals - or try to??????
> 
> Jo xxx


Yep. I do intercambios here in UK, and it's invaluable.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I went to see the women at the place they do free lesons but have to wait till september now jo, x


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,

Try the following site you don't need to pay last time I used it

http://www.spanishprograms.com

Good luck


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*duo lingo*



Sandy Toes said:


> Can't recommend this one enough:
> 
> Coffee Break Spanish | Radio Lingua Network
> 
> ...


thanks sandy, its a paying course, duo lingo is free and that will do me till I start at the civic hall in herradura sept. but thank you


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

cambio said:


> Duo Lingo


Hi Carol,

I am taking paid lessons - I recently tried the 'free' ( €50, per term) lessons in La Cala - but started halfway through the term - & found them very impersonal, with no interaction. They are held in Spanish, which defeats the purpose if you are a complete beginner.

DuoLingo is excellent as a backup, enabling you to learn at your own pace.

Good luck


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree with you, I have repeated the first lesson till I was happy with getting ticks all the time with a few little mistakes. I just moved onto lesson 2 which is harder but I will just do the same thing keep repeating it until I understand it.


----------

